# Unhooking Catfish



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone ever "lip" catfish likea bass to take hooks out of their mouths? It seems that since they have such large mouths, it would be easier to lip them to remove the hook...

I've been told that they have strong jaws and can clamp down on your fingers, but I just can't see how a fish could clamp that hard on a human hand...?

Thoughts/Opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

they can clamp down really hard and it really hurts. if you decide you want to lip a catfish, please video tape it and post it...


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

I have all but given up handling catfish. Been stung way to many times. I picked up one of those fish handling gloves (hooks can't even penetrate it) to handle my cats. 

If you decide to lip a cat and he clamps... you will deglove the skin off your fingers trying to get it outta there. On the large ones I use the glove and just grab the mouth. They clamp but the glove it pretty heavy so you don't feel it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I've been told that they have strong jaws and can clamp down on your fingers, but I just can't see how a fish could clamp that hard on a human hand...?


Try it one time, you'll see.  
Just grab them around the body. Those that get stuck are usually trying to be too careful.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Do flattes have little teeth like the bigger channels and bull heads? If so, how can those people go noodling and not end up with torn up arms?

I handle cats all the time now and never lip them. I usually hold them on the belly behind their fins. Since the fins only go one way it helps provide extra grip and control.


----------



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a fish handling glove, and it works great. I've not been stabbed yet, but its so much easier to remove a hook if you're holding onto the fish's lip, so I thought I'd see if I could get some other opinions...sounds like the general consensus is that lipping cats is probably not the best method...maybe I'll talk my buddy into doing it first!  

Thanks to all for the info.!


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> they can clamp down really hard and it really hurts. if you decide you want to lip a catfish, please video tape it and post it...


That's funny!!!!  

Bob


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Flatheads do have lips similar to other catfish, but typically don't clamp down as hard. When they do, it's usually not just your one finger or thumb in their mouth, unless it's a small fish. Flatheads prefer to clamp down and roll. And yes, they'll take the hide right off your hands and arms.


----------



## DJSamwise (May 30, 2006)

I have spent 75% of my fishing time on cats this year. I was lipping them last month, but they're getting those nubby teeth in now so I wouldn't recommend it. They don't cut you, but they tear up your skin pretty well. If I don't lip them then I put a finger in the gill and pinch down with my thumb to hold them. You just have to hold them away from your body so that they don't flip and catch you in the arm or the side with a spine.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah they give ya the clamp and headshake


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

I usually put my palm on their belly and thumb under 1 pec fin and pinkt unser the other and give a lil squeeze..havent had i fin stuck in me in a long time..but would be harder on bigger fish..


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

johnboy is right. If a catfish clamps down on your finger you're going to know it in a big hurry. bad idea!!!


----------



## walleyewilly (Jan 26, 2006)

yes, i usually handle'm similar to TWD67 with my palm on their belly. It is real safe and the only chance of getting tagged is when you go to release them.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

This thread is from 2006. Anything in recommended post section is generally old like 10+ years


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

An oldie, but still a goodie.... All the info is still pertinent today. I agree there is no Great way to handle a catfish. I grew up with a small pond in the backyard that was over populated with bullheads. I had a ton of practice handling cats, but those dang lil suckers are sly. The smaller ones are the worst.....as you attempt to get a hold of them they move their barbs back and forth.... Seemed like the bigger cats have less propensity to move the barbs (or they can't as they age). 

I started "lipping" catfish a few years ago with great success......until the day it didn't go so well. I'm the guy with half a thumb thanks to that nasty ole cat. 

ok....so maybe that's a little exaggerated. I've still got my thumb, but it was in a vice grip for a little wrestling match. 

I've since reconsidered my stance on lipping cats.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have lipped a bunch, but your guaranteed some sore fingers and knuckles. on big flat heads you can get a flat hand under their belly and grip the isthmus under their mouth, just forward of the gills and it makes a good grip. Soon as you can, bear hug him. This is how we noodled them. Most I just wore a leather glove on my right hand and lipped them. I don't even try it with channel cats. Never been stung by a flathead.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I lipped a large channe, around ten pounds,l and will never do it again, even the smaller ones.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

flyphisherman said:


> The smaller ones are the worst...


Amen to that!



Shortdrift said:


> I lipped a large channe, around ten pounds,


I’ve found that about 5 pounds is my limit for letting something gnaw down on my thumb.


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

That's why they make mechanical grip things.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Fireball58 said:


> That's why they make mechanical grip things.


That just takes all the adventure out of it. No more of the "maybe it's gonna stab me"......."maybe it's gonna bite me"

That does look like the safest way to handle one though.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I've seen several hooks and jigs still in the jaws of a big cat when caught. That's why I use grips, and look closely before lipping any fish. Saw one large blue cat in Milton with 6 jigs still in it's jaw with line attached.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Sandusky bay catfish are very ,very, angry fish.I thought one cut my fingers off,when I tried to pick fish up for a picture by sticking hand in its mouth.wont do that again....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I bass fish 80% of the time and have carried a lip gripper for years. It avoids getting hooks in the hands, you do not have to handle the fish and it works on all fish. I have even used it on carp.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the best way to handle channel's up to ten pounds. For larger fish, carry a welding glove and lip them.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I lip them with pliers, and have a second pair for hook removal.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Here is the best way to handle channel's up to ten pounds. For larger fish, carry a welding glove and lip them.


 Sorry. Forgot to post the link on prior comment. Griping a channel catfish - Google Search


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

juggerman said:


> Sandusky bay catfish are very ,very, angry fish.I thought one cut my fingers off,when I tried to pick fish up for a picture by sticking hand in its mouth.wont do that again....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Ha ha. I decided to lip one this spring at Sandusky bay. Thought it tore my thumb off.


----------

